

The Nixon Shock. How Nixon stopped backing the dollar with gold - febeling
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/the-nixon-shock-08042011.html

======
davidw
Please, Obi Wan, save us from the gold standard discussions, you are our only
hope.

~~~
febeling
I can understand this fear. Gold standard discussions are usually extremely
dull and turn religious in no time.

But the article describes the political context, people and decision-making of
this historic event. Much was guided by thought of TV audience response and
the next election result. Those concerns are not necessarily the best ones to
build a financial system on. Still this is what shaped the decision.

~~~
davidw
Maybe someone should go build an Econ News, so we can send people there to
bludgeon each other about the same topics over and over again, and we can
stick to startups, hacking, and random, interesting, non-political articles.

------
pwg
Single page link: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-nixon-
shock...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-nixon-
shock-08042011.html)

------
mvkel
I thought gold stopped backing up the dollar in the 1930s, just after the
great depression?

